# shiny tire dressing



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

got dunlop tyres currently using megs endurance which is a laugh lasts about hr anything better


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i have used endurance and always thought it was good. 

are you making sure your tryes are really clean before you put it on?

i dont think you will find a product that will stay very wet and shiny looking after rain etc. but i find that endurance keeps them looking clean and black for longer. 

i recently used CG New Look Trim on my tyres - fantastic! till it rained and nothing left on em now!


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

think problem is side walls its a "barcode " deign lots of parrele lines and low profile performance tyre?


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

ag tyre dressing or megs hotshine for me :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try Autosmart Non Silicone Highstyle 5 litres around 17-20 quid apply with a brush its absolutely awesome.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah mines the same mate - 18's on 40 profile.

dont bother with that cg one - pap. tried it on my window rubbers also and now got run makes all down my paint.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

can you still get that black paint for tyres?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh you can.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

CGs NLTG is the only thing il use on my tyres, make sure theyre squeeky clean first with some APC and then apply, it lasts weeks on my tyres this way :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

deej said:


> CGs NLTG is the only thing il use on my tyres, make sure theyre squeeky clean first with some APC and then apply, it lasts weeks on my tyres this way :thumb:


HOW?

doesnt it rain in your town? heheh

thats what i did - brushed clean with megs apc 4.1 - bit of rain on the m4 this morning and its all gone!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> yeh you can.


do you know if its any good? and where from?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lol try the highstyle!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

richjohnhughes said:


> do you know if its any good? and where from?


no idea were from i mind seeing it in a motorfactors few weeks back.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

found this

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...re-black/path/paints-brushes-decorating-tools


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Shine On revive, very good product and about 15 notes for 5l

site foe you.. http://www.ukvaletsupplies.com/product_details_5.htm


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

im sure diferent profiles and makes effect the endurance


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Tyre Gloss on ebay


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

my megs endurance lasted 3 weeks on my bike tyres
even when it rained and when i washed it,it was still sleek and shiny


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

gti mad man said:


> im sure diferent profiles and makes effect the endurance


i got 18" with 35 profile potenza, i use meg endurance and find it lasts about a week or so if no rain. if we get a couple of rainy days it gone but all in all i find it great stuff


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

yup rain dont help


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

richjohnhughes said:


> HOW?
> 
> doesnt it rain in your town? heheh
> 
> thats what i did - brushed clean with megs apc 4.1 - bit of rain on the m4 this morning and its all gone!


Maybe the tyre itself (rubber compound) does not like the NLTG, ive heard nothing but great things about Blackfires tyre dressing so maybe try that?


----------



## JonR (May 14, 2006)

Autobrite Tyre Shine. Oil based and lasts for yonks. even stays on in the rain


----------



## m4rky (Sep 25, 2007)

deej said:


> CGs NLTG is the only thing il use on my tyres, make sure theyre squeeky clean first with some APC and then apply, it lasts weeks on my tyres this way :thumb:


I use this too with great results that last longer than anything else I've tried


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

armour all tyre gel i find better than megs endurance for shine and lasts twice as long, halfords dont seem to sell it but you may find it in motor world 
its in an orange squeezy bottle
5.99 try it you wont be disapointed


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

JonR said:


> Autobrite Tyre Shine. Oil based and lasts for yonks. even stays on in the rain


Have to say I am really impressed with this on 35, 40 & 55 profile tyres and variety of side wall designs. Only bought it as a cheap alternative to my Megs Endurance to use on friends and neighbours cars but now use it all the time. Even use it in spray bottle to dress the wheel arch liners also to good effect.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Autogloss £11 for 5 litres

However if you put too much on you get fling, and its a nightmare to get off alloys - very oily


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

As with the trim dressing post i have used many tyre dressings over the years and none last that long in bad weather.

I used the spray type for years and found the clear laquer best on low profiles and the foam better on standard tyres.

Have been trying some of the gels and find CG New look is fine better than Megs Endurance lasts longer less fling will deffo try some others as they work out a lot cheaper than using aerosols.

The tyre paint i do not like at all.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Try Autosmart Non Silicone Highstyle 5 litres around 17-20 quid apply with a brush its absolutely awesome.


what he said!

and it lasts ages and is mega cheap as it comes in 5l!!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i can also recommend autosmart rubber dressing ,not super glossy,but more like a pneu silk / semi gloss,it seems to weather very well on our fleet vehicles


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm using Turtlewax Extreme tyre gel. It does not sling off and lasts a few weeks. It does not give that mega wet black gloss paint look, more a new tyre look albeit it depends on application. 

Anyone tried AG bumper care? I'm tempted to try that given how good it is on the black stuff elsewhere.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please bear in mind that some tyres are more porous than others, some will shine quite happily for ages and others will die off in a day or two.

Solvent based always lasts longer than water based.

You could also think of a very well cleaned tyre like a newly plastered dry wall. When painted it will take one coat and sink in and then the second or third coat will give you the good coverage and desired visual effect you are trying to achieve


----------



## RST appie (Oct 3, 2007)

I always use autoglym and have good results.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Autosmart Trim Wizard for me. I will challenge anyone to find a tyre dressing that last longer. When applied correctly you get no fling,a nice wet look shine and you can expect it to last about 2-3 weeks in wet weather.

I find most of the other tyre dressings promise to last but never do.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just dont think I'm going to wory too much this winter, as it really does seem like a lost cause when there's rain. I think I'm going to look at a good way to keep them well cleaned instead of trying to use dressings when there's rain - save the £ for spring/summer instead


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

i use the autoglym stuff,seems to do the job very well.


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use megs endurance gel and seems to last a fair while.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Any advice on were to source some autosmart products....
Web site seems only after trade accounts.. ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pstevo said:


> Any advice on were to source some autosmart products....
> Web site seems only after trade accounts.. ?


try and find your local AS rep, and stop him  im sure they will sell stuff to you :thumb:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks ian 
Had a reply off some kind rep already


----------



## DRWood (Mar 3, 2007)

Megs Endurance for me.

Lasting really well at the moment (Probably due to lack of rain).

3 coats waiting 15min between. Lovely looking black and not too shiney.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

rain seems to play a big elemnet in durability


----------



## Obsessed Detail (Oct 13, 2007)

Try Turtlewax Extreme tyre gel, last for ages has a great smell. A little cheaper than meguiars. Last for about the same time as megs, as everyone says clean the tyres first.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

megs endurance, and recently ive ben using autosmarts pneu brille (tyre dandy)


----------



## karl_tate (Feb 7, 2007)

im currently looking for some stuff i saw on a car and it made the tyres look pink (looked very smart) i was wondering if any of you have seen/know where i can get it from

cheers

karl


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

karl_tate said:


> im currently looking for some stuff i saw on a car and it made the tyres look pink (looked very smart) i was wondering if any of you have seen/know where i can get it from
> 
> cheers
> 
> karl


Pink


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Turtle wax used to make some weird tyre dressing with sort of glitter in it.I think you could get a pinky coloured one. It seemed to just disappear from the shelves after about 6 months.Cant imagine they sold much of it!


----------



## OCD Detailer (Oct 28, 2007)

Einmann Fabrik Black Sapphire... INSANE.... really deep black wet look, lasts for days, even noticable (obiously not 100%, but more like 60%) after rain... 2weeks later, still 40% perfect.. my fav tire dressing yet...just let it sit for 20mins, 1/2 hr so it doesnt come off, and your set. They sell it at properautocare.com As someone that has changed wheels 3 times a year, i strive for the best tire dressing for shows, this is it... hands down


----------



## m4xmw (Mar 22, 2006)

Megs endurance is ok,
Autobrite tyre shine is better...

Just my 2p`s worth.


----------



## breamy (Nov 13, 2007)

using auto glym here lasts a good few days


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

i use Blackfire - nice shine and durability, especially after a couple of regular coats


----------



## RoverDefender (Nov 26, 2007)

Black shoe polish works for me. Makes tyres look new without looking like they've been treated with a tyre finisher.


----------

